# 2009 Clubman starting problems



## KGKoch (Jan 18, 2017)

2009 Clubman, stick shift. Working great until today. Tried to start it -- wouldn't start. Battery seems to be working OK -- turns over engine with no problem. Seems like no spark is getting to the plugs. All fuses -- both inside & under the hood -- check out OK. This is the first time I have had this problem. Any help would be appreciated.

Keith [email protected]


----------



## KGKoch (Jan 18, 2017)

*2009 Starting Problems*

Fuel fuse and relay are working OK. Tach shows some movement when engine is cranking.
Today I found the passenger side floor wet. Water in getting in and running down my fuse box. I need to track that leak down, but cannot do it today.

Keith [email protected]


----------

